# Uruguay new location, interesting? not? why? We love your feedback !



## Increhost (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey there!, we're currently finishing negotiations with the DC in Uruguay (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uruguay),

and we're curious what VPSBoard people think about this location as an option to put your services in.

And also in case you like the location, what kind of services would you choose to see available ?

(if you're curious, test IP is 200.108.192.1)

Thank you !!


----------



## Pmadd (Nov 18, 2013)

For me personally, I'd like to have some relatively cheap small OVZ or KVM VPS'. But one question I've got is how much bandwidth will we get?


----------



## Increhost (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, traffic is unmetered which is awesome, but... bandwidth is really expensive at start, so a few megs for a small

box / project should suffice.

As more people come, it should be more easy to cover costs and give better specs to clients.

Thks !


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 18, 2013)

interesting, vpn allowed?


if so i might go with kvm


----------



## drmike (Nov 18, 2013)

Interesting location.  I vote for VPS.   Nice to see some place entirely different!


----------



## bauhaus (Nov 18, 2013)

drmike said:


> Interesting location.  I vote for VPS.   Nice to see some place entirely different!


You vote for VPS, really?  I vote for KVM. Indeed interesting location, also chicas muy guapas


----------



## Increhost (Nov 18, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> interesting, vpn allowed?
> 
> 
> if so i might go with kvm


Hi ! yes, VPN is allowed, remember that traffic is unmetered, but bandwidth is not as superb ! as other locations.

thank you!


----------



## Increhost (Nov 18, 2013)

drmike said:


> Interesting location.  I vote for VPS.   Nice to see some place entirely different!


Thank  you for the feedback ! stay tunned in the offers sections as we will be releasing some

offer as soon as the node is completely installed.

Cheers !


----------



## Increhost (Nov 18, 2013)

bauhaus said:


> You vote for VPS, really?  I vote for KVM. Indeed interesting location, also chicas muy guapas


haha indeed bauhaus ! but .DO has some really preciosas mujeres 

how's your latency from there ?

cheers!


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 18, 2013)

There are already some VPS providers in Uruguary, but not at LEB prices.

A list of farflung VPSes:

http://www.exoticvps.com/


----------



## peterw (Nov 19, 2013)

Uruguay is a good location for someone that has friends and family in Brazil or Argentinia. Brazil is too expensive for hosting. I need a 128MB RAM box for blog and photo gallery with some traffic (10-50GB). No need for Florida if Uruguay would get a low end host.


----------



## Increhost (Nov 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> Uruguay is a good location for someone that has friends and family in Brazil or Argentinia. Brazil is too expensive for hosting. I need a 128MB RAM box for blog and photo gallery with some traffic (10-50GB). No need for Florida if Uruguay would get a low end host.


Well we do sell SSD VPS on miami and the price will not be the same, but we will do our best to keep it as low as we can (costs are pretty high in UY, and I mean all of them... power bandwidth ip etc)


Mind sharing how much disk space are you thinking about and what woulf be your budget?


Cheers!


----------



## peterw (Nov 19, 2013)

Increhost said:


> Mind sharing how much disk space are you thinking about and what woulf be your budget?
> 
> 
> Cheers!


5 GB of disk space is enough. Budget might be around 30$ a year.


----------



## Increhost (Nov 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> 5 GB of disk space is enough. Budget might be around 30$ a year.


Mh that budget on Uruguay is very hard to match, costs are really high, but still they'll be affordable.

Thank you !


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 19, 2013)

What are the IPv4 costs like ?


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 19, 2013)

peterw said:


> 5 GB of disk space is enough. Budget might be around 30$ a year.


I would take one too


----------



## switsys (Nov 19, 2013)

YES !!


----------



## Increhost (Nov 19, 2013)

Kakashi said:


> What are the IPv4 costs like ?


Well, they were chargin USD 20 /mo per IP, and now we have some deal going on, 

what number of IP's would you want to have (so I can fight for a good price !!) ?


----------



## NodePing (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to kicking the tires on my Uruguayan VPS!  Hope latency to Brazil and Chile is nice and low.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 22, 2013)

NodePing said:


> I'm looking forward to kicking the tires on my Uruguayan VPS!


Me too - please take my money.


----------



## scv (Nov 22, 2013)

If IPs from the datacenter are that expensive why not appeal to LACNIC for address space? They still have approximately 3 /8 blocks left so now's the time...


----------

